# My Silver Arrowana



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

My buddy owns a lfs and he let me pick out a arrowana FREEEEEEEE


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice! How big is it?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice!

how big a tank?


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Congrats, that is a nice free fish! It must be fairly small yet huh?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

FREE! You're so lucky, i wish i could keep large oddballs but my parents say i can't because we go on summer vactation and i have to move my tanks with me


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

I have him in a 200gal tank and he is aobut 14" anyone can suggest a type of food to feed him to bring out the color


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I've always heard azoo makes good quality arowana food


----------

